

Facebook deliberately bans Grooveshark from its services - Natsu
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/05/facebook-deliberately-bans-grooveshark-from-its-services/

======
Rudism
I'd always avoided using Facebook to sign into any third party service due to
privacy concerns (and eventually deleted my Facebook account altogether). But
this is another good reason not to that I had never even really considered
before. I wonder what will happen to user data for Facebook users... Will
Grooveshark be able to let those users create a new local account and somehow
tie their old data to it? Seems unlikely to me.

I never understood the one account to rule them all mindset. It drives me nuts
when my wife uses the same password for every service she ever signs up for,
and it seems that using the same account for everything is only mildly better
(reduces the recovery time if your password is compromised to updating a
single account instead of dozens).

Thank goodness for KeePass and random password generators!

------
ryandvm
What Facebook giveth, Facebook can taketh away.

~~~
joe_the_user
Yeah,

Adding Facebook as your sign-on adds another significant point of failure.

~~~
patrickaljord
Not if you also ask for the user email though the Facebook API. In this case
people can get access by getting a password reset sent to their email. This is
what Grooveshark is doing right now and what most people using Facebook for
signing in do too.

------
ricardobeat
GrooveShark must be the most legally attacked business ever. I'm surprised
they haven't gone down. I still pay the monthly $3 plan, just to do my part
keeping them afloat, even though I rarely use it these days.

~~~
wanderr
Hey ricardobeat, Grooveshark developer here. Thanks for the support! It just
so happens that we're currently making an effort to reach out to users who
haven't been back in a while to find out why and see if there is anything we
could do to improve the service. If you'd like to contribute your thoughts,
just shoot an email over to support@grooveshark.com

Thanks!

~~~
ryandvm
I spend about half my time in other music services (Turntable.fm, Last.fm,
Spotify, etc.). What I would really like to see is better playlist
import/export capability. For instance, I would love to have the same songs
available whether I'm spinning in Turntable or just playing music for myself.

I realize that by the nature of the problem, you can only fulfill half of it.
I also know that it's probably a pipe dream since lock-in is so valuable, but
that is what I would really like to see from my music services.

~~~
wanderr
Thanks for the feedback. One of our other developers created
<http://groovebackup.com/> to make exporting playlists easier. It's not
officially supported, but it should get the job done. :) Another dev was
working on playlist importing as a side project but I think it fell by the
wayside.

